# LF MODELS TYRE(TIRE) LOGOS



## fubar57 (Jun 11, 2016)

For those who don't want to paint those teeny weeny tiny tire(tyre) logos...






1/48 scale : LF Models E-shop, Produced resin kits and accessories of planes

Also available with Palmer, Goodyear and Firestone


----------



## Wurger (Jun 11, 2016)




----------



## Airframes (Jun 11, 2016)

Could be useful.


----------



## Donivanp (Jun 11, 2016)

interesting, very interesting. come in Goodyear?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 11, 2016)

They also have them in 172 scale.


----------

